# Fly tying hooks (the price sucks)



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

OK Here is the deal I found on EBay Mustad 94840 sizes 10-20 $4 a hundred also 3399 wet fly and nymph hooks $4. a hundred Mix and match.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3618377598&category=44914


I guess with Mustad hooks offered at that kind of price it just doesnt make sense to gamble with a no- name brand.
I suggest that everyone get in on this deal ASAP. 


OSD.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm all over that one Dude. Put me on the list.

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Don't Miss out on this Hes selling out fast. I know hes already sold at lest 3000 hooks.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Whats the deal gonna' be on the Mustad's? Min. order, etc. I'm in either way for that price, just intrested in the details.

Al


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Gentlemen,

OSD and I have concluded that serious quality problems exist that prohibits us from going ahead with the generic hook purchase as previously planned. We both feel that we can't the purchase these generic hooks in good faith for our membership. Based on the samples which were sent to us for evaluation, the lack of wire size uniformity throughout the range of hook sizes leaves us with high suspicion, and extreme reluctance. Our intentions were honorable however, we both ask of you to consider our unwillingness to bring an offer that will dissatisfy anyone, or otherwise cause hard feelings. 


OSD has, found an alternate source for genuine Mustad hooks, which both of us highly recommend you consider at a price of 40 dollars per thousand. It makes no sense in this case to have myself, or OSD as a middle man to this purchase, and urge you to act on your own regarding this matter. 


Time in itself will not allow us to take orders on OSD's alternate plan. To take advantage of it, you must act on your own, and do so quickly. As it's sometimes said: " The road to hell was paved with good intentions" Fella's, we tried, but have subsequently failed! 








Toddfather


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

That was really nice that you guys put forth the effort to help everyone out buying less expensive hooks and even making realize that it is possible to but hooks for less than $5 per 25. Thanks for trying.
Justin


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes we were hoping to put together something but with risk involved in ordering off brand hooks from someone sight unseen for the tiers on this web site and the volumes involved we were unsure that we could take the risk that some tiers would be unhappy with the product even if the samples were checking out ok for quality.
We would rather buy a hook that everyone was familiar with the quality like Mustad.
And when I found this deal on eBay I figured I would post it so each tier could have the chance to get in on what I consider a good deal on Name brand hooks. 

Hell $4 bucks a hundred for Mustad hooks  You cant beat it act fast before there gone.

OSD.


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Thankyou for all the time that was spent looking out for fellow fishermen. Much appericiated. 

adam


----------

